# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Spay/Neuter HSUS Update

## ER12

A SAOVA message to sportsmen, pet owners and farmers concerned about protecting their traditions, avocations and livelihoods from anti-hunting, anti-breeding, animal guardianship advocates. Forwarding and cross posting, with attribution, encouraged.

Dear SAOVA friends,

Today we received some good news from lobbyist and attorney, Frank Losey, regarding the Campaign to Spay and Neuter HSUS.

Frank worked for over 2 years and has compiled 755 pages of documents and proof of the excessive lobbying activities of HSUS. His call to action for animal owners and enthusiasts to write letters to the tax fraud office of IRS resulted in thousands of letters from all 50 states. Franks work and your efforts have not gone unnoticed by the IRS.

Below is Franks message. Cross posting is encouraged.

Susan Wolf
Sportsmen's and Animal Owners' Voting Alliance - http://saova.org
Issue lobbying and working to identify and elect supportive legislators

Dear Animal Owners and Enthusiasts,

A number of individuals who wrote to the IRS have now received form a form letter response from the IRS Office in Dallas. Since some have received the form letters, that indicates that all will. Typing names and addresses on 4,500-5,000 form letters and envelopes does take a little time!!

Although form letters are often not worth the paper they are written on, this form letter is different for a number of reasons, including those set out below:

1. Unlike most form letters which are signed by a lower ranking individual, this form letter is signed by the Acting Director of the Exempt Organization Examinations Division.
2. The IRS bureaucratic glacier is now moving.
3. The form letter goes one step further and asks for other relevant info if you have it.
4. The fact that the Dallas Office is involved means that a total of four IRS (Fraud-Related) Offices are now discussing among themselves what is going on. (The other three Offices are Ogden, Utah, Fresno, CA and Washington DC.) Discussion means that the IRS is taking serious the documentation that I have previously sent, as well as at least 4,500 confirmed letters that the IRS has received.
5. If the IRS is sending out form letters to at least 4,500 letter-writers, which states send more info if you have it, this means that the IRS is about to open up a serious investigation, and probably already has, especially in light of the fact the HSUS has taken off of its website some of its "finger tip" links having to do with lobbying. You now have to use the HSUS search engine.
6. I have a new point of contact to inundate with 755 pages of incriminating documents, in the unlikely event that my seven submissions have not been copied and forwarded to the Dallas Office.
7. The IRS "chatter," which was a primary purpose of the letter writing campaign, is in full motion.
8. The most important thing is that the IRS is not ignoring the issues raised and is asking for additional information if it is available. I'm working on that!!

A HUGE "THANK YOU" TO ALL WHO WROTE TO THE IRS!!!!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (03-16-2010)

----------


## Dragoon

If you want the IRS to move tell them about the money they are not getting.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Non-profit organizations like HSUS are tax-exempt.  So that's the entire point, here.  They need to abide by certain guidelines in order to be a tax-exempt organization--it doesn't appear they have met those guidelines, so yes--they stand to lose their status, and have to pay taxes.

----------


## wolfy-hound

If they lose their tax-exempt status they could also have to pay some back taxes with penelties etc.  They could also be charged with fraud if they've been posing as non-profit if they've been profiting, etc.  We can only hope these fraud specialists will finally be taken down for the money-hungry PETA sideshow they are.

----------

